# Hemangiosarcoma of the spleen - bad days?



## seajay (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

We received the dreaded diagnosis that my soul-dog has hemangiosarcoma. He went in for emergency surgery to remove his spleen on 6-24. I have been supplementing him with I'm Yunity, but we opted not to go for chemo.

The first couple of weeks post surgery he was great, my boy was back. However, on 7-12 he had a bit of a cardiac event but bounced out of it later the next evening. Lately he has had more "bad days" which usually consist of trouble breathing, lethargy, and not wanting to eat. This lasts most of the day and he'll start perking up back in the evening. The next day, he's usually "normal." These bad days had been followed by 3-4 good days - but have turned into an every other day event. Is this typical? 

I keep being told "you'll know when it's time" (which is a phrase starting to drive me insane) because at least three different occasions now I've thought - okay, it's time... and sure as heck he bounces back and acts like nothing was ever wrong. 

He does not appear to be in any pain, mostly tired and frustrated with his body at this point. I just am curious if anyone else has experienced these episodes of such back-and-forth'edness'?

Thanks so much for reading this through if you have and offering any advice. We sure appreciate it!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. The surgery is pretty hard on them, he may feel good then use up all his energy and not feel good. But I worry with his ups and downs there is more going on.

We lost Robbie 6/26 from hemangiosarcoma on the heart. A month before that he had a cardiac episode, they had to drain fluid from around his heart and did a scan that found the tumor on the back of his heart. After they drained the fluid for a month Robbie felt great, happy, active, almost bouncy. Until the day he wasn't ok anymore.

Since your boy had the cardiac episode, you might consider having a scan done to see if the hsc is also on his heart, or if he has fluid around his heart. 

He is a beautiful boy, love him hard for as long as you can.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry you are going through this.

But will say you will know. The spark will be missing, or you heart will hear, or he'll have a vacant look, or start refusing his favorite foods, he won't greet you at the door or maybe keep his back to you. Somehow he will tell you, but you need the strength to see his need.

My thoughts & prayers are offerred to you both as you travel this path.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

We went through this with our Maggie this past fall. We didn't do surgery because the vet felt there was a large risk of death from it and that it would recur fast. He estimated about 2 months. Once on anti-inflammatory meds, her energy and appetite came back and she was her normal self. We spoiled her rotten!! As we neared the 2 month mark, she definitely had a few episodes of looking uncomfortable, panting and trouble getting around, and yes, bounced back a few times. I felt the same as you. Kept thinking "maybe this is the time," and felt frustrated by that advice. Then about a week later after a nice slow, but perhaps longish walk in the woods, she laid down in the back yard just 20 feet from the back door and just couldn't go any further. I carried her inside, gave her an extra pain pill, but she seemed to progressively have more difficulty breathing. I had to carry her in/out to go potty that night and she lost her appetite completely. I slept by her side all night and in the morning her tongue and lips looked more pale and she continued to breathe fast. And that morning...I did just know. There wasn't any doubt about it. It was time...

I hope you have many more good days with your pup, but my humble advice is to not sacrifice quantity of life for quality and your dog's dignity in death. It is obviously such a personal decision, and I was conflicted up until that day, but from that morning on, I knew I did the best thing for my girl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I haven't been handed this dreaded diagnosis but want to lend moral support while you're going through this rough time. Its so hard when you know how serious things are and still need to maintain a happy front for your boy. The forum is here for you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry you are going through this with your boy. I have been there too. The ups and downs do make it a crazy roller coaster ride to know when the time has come. But it does come...I know you don't like to hear it, but you will know. My girl gave me a look that I knew she was saying "it's time" I called my vet to come to house that night after her office hours. My vet got the last tail wag from my girl. My thoughts are with you as I know how difficult this time is. And by the way, I just want to give your sweet sugar faced boy a big kiss!! Thanks for sharing his picture.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to read about your boy and the diagnosis.

I lost my beloved Yaichi to hemangio back in 2012 and wish I knew then what I have learned now.

These references may or may not be helpful to you:

https://pathwithpaws.com/blog/2012/...dogs-holistically-with-herbs-and-supplements/

Hemangiosarcoma - Charles Loops, DVM

https://pethelpful.com/dogs/Canine-...t-Prolongs-Life-for-Dogs-with-Hemangiosarcoma

There are many more on the net.

Wishing you many more wonderful days with your boy and best of luck in trying to fight this despicable disease.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I am so sorry to read of this dreadful diagnosis. I've not gone thru this but know many that have. It's devastating. Enjoy the time that you have and spoil her rotten. Prayers and good thoughts are sent your way.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes it's typical. What happens I think is they have a small bleed and their bodies re absorbe it. Jake had a major bleed when we found out he had cancer. He was drained. Then two weeks later he had s small one and he recovered the next day. We had him another week the. He had a major bleed and we let him go. He was always normal unless he had a bleed. He started coughing and panting hard the day before we boost him.


----------



## seajay (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you all so much for the support and advice. We are in the midst of a bad time right now and all of your words have been comforting and put my mind at a bit more ease. I really appreciate it xo
C & Shylo


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just stopping by to let you know my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## seajay (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you ?? He had a great afternoon today. Just pray it continues!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad to see it was a good day!! He is so handsome. What is his name and how old is he?


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

This is an awful disease. I've been reading more about it on Alphadude's page about his dog Ax. There is nothing worse than seeing you beloved dog suffer. I've been there a few times. One thing that has jumped out at me here is a dog having trouble breathing. I lost two of my dogs to cardiomyopathy. Both had trouble breathing at the end. I have to say as an Asthmatic, there is nothing quite as horrible as struggling for breath. It's is terrifying and just plain awful. You concentrate on every breath as your chest becomes very heavy. Please keep this in mind when anyone sees a love one like this, be it man or dog.


----------



## Pipersmom (Aug 2, 2016)

So sorry to read this. We went through the same thing with my own soul dog last year. I hope for as many good days as possible for you guys


----------



## seajay (Jul 28, 2016)

Shylo is 10, 11 in October. 
Thank you for the kind words and advice xo


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry to see this.


----------



## nanscape (Mar 29, 2021)

seajay said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> We received the dreaded diagnosis that my soul-dog has hemangiosarcoma. He went in for emergency surgery to remove his spleen on 6-24. I have been supplementing him with I'm Yunity, but we opted not to go for chemo.
> 
> ...


We have the same thing going on. Axl age 9 in a few days. Spleen removed with tumor end of September. Labs positive for cancer. He has had three lethargic/no appetite spells in a week. We feel fortunate that we have had 6 good months with him. Makes you want to think maybe he beat it. Now we know that is not possible. How do we know if he is experiencing pain? He is our fourth golden but luckily our first with cancer. Losing him will be especially hard on my husband as they have always been joined at the hip, best pals.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

nanscape said:


> We have the same thing going on. Axl age 9 in a few days. Spleen removed with tumor end of September. Labs positive for cancer. He has had three lethargic/no appetite spells in a week. We feel fortunate that we have had 6 good months with him. Makes you want to think maybe he beat it. Now we know that is not possible. How do we know if he is experiencing pain? He is our fourth golden but luckily our first with cancer. Losing him will be especially hard on my husband as they have always been joined at the hip, best pals.


I am really sorry Axl and your family are dealing with this. It is sometimes hard to know when Goldens are suffering. My last girl just had a look in her eyes that said, I'm done. I have heard a lot of people say better a day too soon than a day too late but it's still hard to know. I'm glad you had 6 more months to spoil and love on him. Work with your vet and I know you will be able to do what's for him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm really sorry about Axl.
I think you probably know him better than anyone.
I have always known when it was time with my guys based on how they were acting, their level of activity, were they having more good days vs bad ones. When my guys had more days where they were struggling, I knew it was time. It's always been the hardest thing I've ever had to do, but watching them suffering, was even harder.

My thoughts are with you


----------



## nanscape (Mar 29, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm really sorry about Axl.
> I think you probably know him better than anyone.
> I have always known when it was time with my guys based on how they were acting, their level of activity, were they having more good days vs bad ones. When my guys had more days where they were struggling, I knew it was time. It's always been the hardest thing I've ever had to do, but watching them suffering, was even harder.
> 
> My thoughts are with you


Thank you


----------

